# What's the best MTL tank?



## ddk1979 (11/8/16)

.
I only do MTL and it seems like there is a shortage of good tanks on the market, or am I mistaken ?
Any suggestions on the best MTL tank ?
Thanks

.


----------



## ChadB (11/8/16)

I've had the Cubis for a few months now with the 1ohm SS coils. Really nothing to complain about, it's great for MTL.
Also tried a friends Portank 4 which was also really good. I vape 12mg for a nice throat kick and close the air flow around 80-90% for a tight draw and they both do the job. Been wanting to get a protank but i'm really happy with the Cubis so far so I can't switch just yet.
In the past year i've used a nautilus mini which if you're not aware, is one of the best MTL to date and a Tron which wasn't great.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> I only do MTL and it seems like there is a shortage of good tanks on the market, or am I mistaken ?
> Any suggestions on the best MTL tank ?
> Thanks
> ...


Kayfun V3 mini.
Thinking of adding the V5 to my collection too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (11/8/16)

HRH and I MTL comfortably on the Melo3 - a smaller bore driptip also helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/16)

ChadB said:


> I've had the Cubis for a few months now with the 1ohm SS coils. Really nothing to complain about, it's great for MTL.
> Also tried a friends Portank 4 which was also really good. I vape 12mg for a nice throat kick and close the air flow around 80-90% for a tight draw and they both do the job. Been wanting to get a protank but i'm really happy with the Cubis so far so I can't switch just yet.
> In the past year i've used a nautilus mini which if you're not aware, is one of the best MTL to date and a Tron which wasn't great.




Thanks. I use 12-18mg nic for the throat hit. As everyone in the world probably knows, I'm using an evod, a nautilus mini and a twisp.
I read somewhere on the forum recently about some problems with the cubis - can't remember if it was a leaking or spitting issue.
I was thinking of buying a Pico kit at VapeCon and was concerned whether the Melo mini would be good for MTL.

.


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

I love the Merlin. Killer deck to work on and the thing just runs like clockwork.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/16)

blujeenz said:


> Kayfun V3 mini.
> Thinking of adding the V5 to my collection too.



Hold it, hold it, hold it..... is that a tank where I have to become involved in DIY? 
If so then you better start evacuating South Africa right now.  When it comes to DIY, I have 10 broken fingers. 
@RichJB Honestly guys, DIY is not my friend so commercial coils are the answer.

.


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

In that case, scratch what I said about the Merlin. No commercial coils for it, DIY only.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/16)

Andre said:


> HRH and I MTL comfortably on the Melo3 - a smaller bore driptip also helps.



Great news about the melo, that means the pico kit is still good to go.
Smaller bore driptips - that's what I'm waiting for - is it in the post yet 

.


----------



## blujeenz (11/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Hold it, hold it, hold it..... is that a tank where I have to become involved in DIY?
> If so then you better start evacuating South Africa right now.  When it comes to DIY, I have 10 broken fingers.
> @RichJB Honestly guys, DIY is not my friend so commercial coils are the answer.
> 
> .


Yes it is, Im cheap when it comes to forking out R50 for a coil every week, money that could be better spent on juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/16)

blujeenz said:


> Yes it is, Im cheap when it comes to forking out R50 for a coil every week, money that could be better spent on juice.




I fully agree with the financial aspects. The best that I can hope for if it comes to DIY is to be able to buy premade coils that I can just screw in ... thank god I can at least use a screwdriver. 
But it would have to be a decent MTL tank.
.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silent Echo (12/8/16)

The Nautilus X also gives a great MTL vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/8/16)

I like this thread, thanks for starting it @ddk1979

@Andre, on the Melo3, are you adjusting the airflow control to the tightest?
Commercial coils or a RBA of sorts?
What power?

I tried tightening the airflow as tight as it goes and using a thin drip tip
For me its still quite loosish, a bit too loose for my liking
Am using the stock coil that came with it - the higher resistance one - i think the 0.6 ohm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (12/8/16)

I can speak from personal experience being a MTL vaper during the day at the office as it doesn't attract the crowds etc. I use the Aspire Nautilus X tank for MTL. It is an awesome tank for its purpose and the coils last me 2 - 2.5 weeks... Good flavour at 20w and that means the battery also lasts at low wattage. The only downside of the tank is the non-replaceable drip tip, but I have learned to live with it and there is no issues...
Honestly one of my Top 3 tanks I've ever bought.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (12/8/16)

Silver said:


> I like this thread, thanks for starting it @ddk1979
> 
> @Andre, on the Melo3, are you adjusting the airflow control to the tightest?
> Commercial coils or a RBA of sorts?
> ...


I use the ECR head (rebuildable), but currently have the 0.3 ohm stock coil in there. Vaping at around 22 W. AFC about halfway. 
HRH uses the 0.9 ohm cCell coil unit at around 15 W with AFC about 3/4 closed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/8/16)

Greensmoke


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/16)

The old Nautilus Mini if they can still be found... otherwise we have these two new tanks... the Nautilus X and the Vaporesso Guardian tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/16)

Silent Echo said:


> The Nautilus X also gives a great MTL vape.





Boktiet said:


> I can speak from personal experience being a MTL vaper during the day at the office as it doesn't attract the crowds etc. I use the Aspire Nautilus X tank for MTL. It is an awesome tank for its purpose and the coils last me 2 - 2.5 weeks... Good flavour at 20w and that means the battery also lasts at low wattage. The only downside of the tank is the non-replaceable drip tip, but I have learned to live with it and there is no issues...
> Honestly one of my Top 3 tanks I've ever bought.




Thanks @Silent Echo and @Boktiet 

I viewed some vids of PBursado on youtube and he also stated that the Nautilus X is a very good MTL tank. I think he also mentioned a Kabuki somewhere.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The old Nautilus Mini if they can still be found... otherwise we have these two new tanks... the Nautilus X and the Vaporesso Guardian tanks.
> View attachment 63337




Agree that the Nautilus mini is a good MTL tank. Very few of them are still available and they are getting real scarce in SA.
Does the Vaporesso Guardian tank also take the new cCell coils which fit into the Melo (that you love so much) ?

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Does the Vaporesso Guardian tank also take the new cCell coils which fit into the Melo (that you love so much) ?



Nope @ddk1979 they have thier own special cCell coils....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/16)

Guardian Tank broken down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/16)

Silver said:


> I like this thread, thanks for starting it @ddk1979
> 
> @Andre, on the Melo3, are you adjusting the airflow control to the tightest?
> Commercial coils or a RBA of sorts?
> ...




@Silver , how is it compared to the evod ?
Intend buying the pico kit at vapecon, but you've got me a little worried.

Btw, how is the evod1 vs evod2 ?

.


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , how is it compared to the evod ?
> Intend buying the pico kit at vapecon, but you've got me a little worried.
> 
> Btw, how is the evod1 vs evod2 ?
> ...



Hi @ddk1979

*Melo3Mini vs Evod1* (for me)

M3M is more intense and has quite a bit more airflow than the very tight Evod1. To me the M3M is better suited as a restricted lung hit with longish draws. Bear in mind I have only tried the supplied 0.6 ohm coil, not the lower one, the rebuildable head or the cCell. I see Andre above is using it as a mouth to lung with other coils. I suspect Andre and his HRH has a bit more preference or leeway for a slightly looser draw on MTL. I on the other hand like a tighter draw for MTL.

There is no question that the vape in the M3M is good and there is lots more vaporisation going on than the Evod1. Its just not a very tight draw thats all. As a result, i put 18mg in the Evod1 but thats too high for me in the M3M. I have about 12mg in the M3M and its still quite strong - but then again I am doing restricted lung hits, not MTL.

Coil and power wise, Evod1 has a 1.8 ohm stock silica Kanger coil and vaping at about 7Watts. M3M has the 0.6 ohm stock coil and vaping at about 30Watts. So no comparison in the type of vape really. M3M guzzles juice and its capacity of juice at about 2ml means the juice goes very quickly. My Evod1 lasts MUCH longer.

I use the Evod1 for mild toots first thing in the morning and for out and about. It would not be a workhorse vape for me during the day. The M3M is a better vape overall, its just not tight enough for me to be a great MTL. But i am not upset, am using it in restrictive lung hit mode.

Hope that helps

As for the Evod1 vs Evod2. I havent experimented much with the Evod2. I think i tried it at a store once or twice. I think it has dual coils and a looser draw if i recall correctly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @ddk1979
> 
> *Melo3Mini vs Evod1* (for me)
> 
> ...




Thanks @Silver , as always your comments are comprehensive, informative and often thought provoking.

You are a real asset to this forum. Greatly appreciate your comments and advice, and especially your patience with noobs like myself.
To me, you are the most valuable member on this forum because you have really given me a helping hand on my vaping journey.

@Lingogrey was the first person who really helped me with good advice when I joined the forum and so he too deserves a very big thank you for his much appreciated assistance.

.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Duffie12 (20/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guardian Tank broken down.
> View attachment 63340


I've been MIA for a while unfortunately but glad to be back.

How does the Guardian compare to the regular cCells and the Target/Gemini?

Been looking for a new tank.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Duffie12 said:


> I've been MIA for a while unfortunately but glad to be back.
> 
> How does the Guardian compare to the regular cCells and the Target/Gemini?
> 
> Been looking for a new tank.



@Duffie12 I never really stress tested the tank... just checked it as a MTL and was happy with it and recommend it to a few mates who only MTL... not sure how these coils last because I only used it for a day or so... but the flavour was pretty good.


----------



## Paul Froneman (9/8/17)

Deja vu... going through the forums looking for the best mtl....this sounds like what i've been going through. Im a mtl guy, started with a Twisp, upgraded to the Melo 3 mini, for mtl its to hot, made me cough like crazy even with the 1ohm coil (smoked for 25 years, 2 packs a day). Bought the Nautilus mini2 about 3 weeks ago, very nice mtl....but the tank is small, loves flooding and the coils only last just over a week. Got my Kayfun lite yesterday for R250...this is my keeper. Got the coil set up the 2nd time eound (Google is your friend), big tank, amazing taste, just perfect mtl for me....no R50 coil every week. Ps. Great forum. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (9/8/17)

Paul Froneman said:


> Deja vu... going through the forums looking for the best mtl....this sounds like what i've been going through. Im a mtl guy, started with a Twisp, upgraded to the Melo 3 mini, for mtl its to hot, made me cough like crazy even with the 1ohm coil (smoked for 25 years, 2 packs a day). Bought the Nautilus mini2 about 3 weeks ago, very nice mtl....but the tank is small, loves flooding and the coils only last just over a week. Got my Kayfun lite yesterday for R250...this is my keeper. Got the coil set up the 2nd time eound (Google is your friend), big tank, amazing taste, just perfect mtl for me....no R50 coil every week. Ps. Great forum.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum @Paul Froneman. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement! MTL is tops! Glad you found the perfect MTL tank. I use a squonker (Reo and VT Inbox) with Origen Little 16 bottom fed RDA (rebuildable dripper atomizer) for my MTL nirvana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (9/8/17)

Hi @Paul Froneman If you don't mind making your own coils then a really good tank for MTL is the Skyline. A 1.0 to 1.2 ohm coil at 14 to 16watts works really well for me and the air flow is fully adjustable right down to no airflow. Great flavour.
The authentic is expensive but bear in mind you will be helping to pay off the Greek debt , so a clone is an option. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/8/17)

Paul Froneman said:


> Deja vu... going through the forums looking for the best mtl....this sounds like what i've been going through. Im a mtl guy, started with a Twisp, upgraded to the Melo 3 mini, for mtl its to hot, made me cough like crazy even with the 1ohm coil (smoked for 25 years, 2 packs a day). Bought the Nautilus mini2 about 3 weeks ago, very nice mtl....but the tank is small, loves flooding and the coils only last just over a week. Got my Kayfun lite yesterday for R250...this is my keeper. Got the coil set up the 2nd time eound (Google is your friend), big tank, amazing taste, just perfect mtl for me....no R50 coil every week. Ps. Great forum.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Welcome @Paul Froneman 
Great that you have found a tank that you like
Not too easy on the MTL front with all the open air devices dominating the landscape
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Timwis (9/8/17)

I like the vapefly nicolas great flavour


----------



## Timwis (9/8/17)

Also the triton mini with 1.8 clapton coils


----------



## aktorsyl (10/8/17)

Not sure if this was mentioned before in the thread, but definitely look at the Aspire Nautilus 2. It uses Aspire BVC coils (1.6 ohm, 1.8 ohm, and 0.7 ohm.. with 1.6 being great for MTL). I use this setup exclusively for my high-nic tobacco juices.

It's a pain in the ass to refill, but the flavour and the draw is sublime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (10/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned before in the thread, but definitely look at the Aspire Nautilus 2. It uses Aspire BVC coils (1.6 ohm, 1.8 ohm, and 0.7 ohm.. with 1.6 being great for MTL). I use this setup exclusively for my high-nic tobacco juices.
> 
> It's a pain in the ass to refill, but the flavour and the draw is sublime.



I can plus one this... so much so that i am twisting HRH arm for a sxk BB just so i can put the BVC coils in it and have a 6ml nautilus2...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/8/17)

Roodt said:


> I can plus one this... so much so that i am twisting HRH arm for a sxk BB just so i can put the BVC coils in it and have a 6ml nautilus2...


I like the nautulis 2 but prefer just using the coils in triton mini (coils interchangeable), you get the same great flavour. The triton mini is easy and clean to refill (top fill system) can also change coils with juice still in the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

I know this is a old thread and I'm hoping everyone can still see this. The last post on here was in 2017, we are now in 2019 and I would like to know what you guys recommend as a good MTL tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> I know this is a old thread and I'm hoping everyone can still see this. The last post on here was in 2017, we are now in 2019 and I would like to know what you guys recommend as a good MTL tank?


In my humble opinion, Dvarw, Siren 2, both are excellent and I enjoy mine daily!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/2/19)

Heard good things about the Ammit MTL. And I'm sure the new OBS MTL Engine will be good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> In my humble opinion, Dvarw, Siren 2, both are excellent and I enjoy mine daily!


Thank you. Im hoping to get a Dvarw at the end of the month when they get stock, was thinking of getting the DL though. So obviously i'll have to get both versions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/19)

What works for me for MTL 1. The Siren 2 by Digiflavor and the 2.The Vapefly Galaxies RDTA for squonking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/2/19)

Juan let me give you a few suggestions. Have you tried squonking? You chase flavour, so that is you best bet for flavour. Then as above, get the vapefly mtl rdta with the squonker.
Before you buy to much concentrates. Buy a Red pill oneshot(eezshot) mix and decide if its not easier and taste better than most diy recipes


----------



## Amir (13/2/19)

I have in my rotation a Dvarw MTL, Ammit MTL, Siren V2 22mm, Kayfun Mini V3 and the Berserker mini V1.5.

Siren V2 22mm takes first place for me but to find those 22mm versions is virtually impossible. I gave mine to the wife with a sore heart. Next in line for me is the Ammit MTL then Dvarw then Berserker Mini then Kayfun. Kayfun comes last because of the tiny deck and its a pain to build and the airflow setting is a whole mechanical engineering degree but if you get it firing just right you're in for a treat. 

Ammit MTL has fantastic flavor and is a dream to build. I find it doesn't have throat hit like the Siren but it comes close. The bersker and the Dvarw just works from the get go. Nothing fancy nothing complicated. It does the job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Juan let me give you a few suggestions. Have you tried squonking? You chase flavour, so that is you best bet for flavour. Then as above, get the vapefly mtl rdta with the squonker.
> Before you buy to much concentrates. Buy a Red pill oneshot(eezshot) mix and decide if its not easier and taste better than most diy recipes


Yes I have a Siglei 213 squonk, been using the Profile mesh rda and Ijoy combo rdta on it but those two tanks are just not working for me, they will be up for sale very soon with my Gear rta. So basically im looking for a MTL tank with squonk pin. Will be looking into those tanks.
Thats a good idea with the one shot thank you @Jean claude Vaaldamme, will start there and see what happens with the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Yes I have a Siglei 213 squonk, been using the Profile mesh rda and Ijoy combo rdta on it but those two tanks are just not working for me, they will be up for sale very soon with my Gear rta. So basically im looking for a MTL tank with squonk pin. Will be looking into those tanks.
> Thats a good idea with the one shot thank you @Jean claude Vaaldamme, will start there and see what happens with the flavour.


+1on the Vapefly Galaxies rdta if you are into squonking, as well as the Gasmods Nixon Rdta as a possibility as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Amir said:


> I have in my rotation a Dvarw MTL, Ammit MTL, Siren V2 22mm, Kayfun Mini V3 and the Berserker mini V1.5.
> 
> Siren V2 22mm takes first place for me but to find those 22mm versions is virtually impossible. I gave mine to the wife with a sore heart. Next in line for me is the Ammit MTL then Dvarw then Berserker Mini then Kayfun. Kayfun comes last because of the tiny deck and its a pain to build and the airflow setting is a whole mechanical engineering degree but if you get it firing just right you're in for a treat.
> 
> Ammit MTL has fantastic flavor and is a dream to build. I find it doesn't have throat hit like the Siren but it comes close. The bersker and the Dvarw just works from the get go. Nothing fancy nothing complicated. It does the job.


Dont let @Rob Fisher hear that you're chosing the ammit above the dvarw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

The Ammit is one ugly looking tank LOL, but I guess if its good I could always put a brown paper bag over it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (13/2/19)

The Siren2 22mm is the winner if you take price into consideration. It competes with the skyline! I've tried a few others but they got nowhere close to those 2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## picautomaton (13/2/19)

Kayfun Prime and DVARW MTL. Dvarw is just such a simple tank and works great. I've retired the Kayfun due to the Dvarw being so good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (13/2/19)

picautomaton said:


> Kayfun Prime and DVARW MTL. Dvarw is just such a simple tank and works great. I've retired the Kayfun due to the Dvarw being so good.


On my wishlist!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (13/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Dont let @Rob Fisher hear that you're chosing the ammit above the dvarw



@Rob Fisher has a philosophy that I admire... If it keeps you off the stinkies then the price becomes irrelevant. It's a matter of personal preference. Ammit wins because it's a joke to build and wick and the airflow can be fine tuned without a screwdriver.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Amir said:


> @Rob Fisher has a philosophy that I admire... If it keeps you off the stinkies then the price becomes irrelevant. It's a matter of personal preference. Ammit wins because it's a joke to build and wick and the airflow can be fine tuned without a screwdriver.


Thats a good philosophy and I agree! 
So I cant find the Siren2 22mm or Kayfun anywhere so then I guess im getting the ammit mtl and the dvarw dl?


----------



## Amir (14/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thats a good philosophy and I agree!
> So I cant find the Siren2 22mm or Kayfun anywhere so then I guess im getting the ammit mtl and the dvarw dl?



Dvarw MTL is really good too but the process of getting it to that level is a whole different ball game. The airflow cant be adjusted on the fly. It requires you to remove the wick and coil that took all but 20 mins to get seated then remove the airflow insert and put it another one then rebuild then repeat the process till you've dialed it in. Once its dialed in the flavor is unparalleled. Mine sits on my office desk dressed in an e-pipe, lubricated with 25mg Havana Nights and accessorizes with Nescafe Gold

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (14/2/19)

Ammit MTL FTW

I always got gurgling on the siren but flavour was better


----------



## Amir (14/2/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CyberJoe (14/12/19)

Tried and tested many, MTL only.

Nautilus Mini - Great (plus you can buy coils on Aliexpress), I still have one, plus another one brand new in the box.
Vaporesso Guardian works well

The best tank for me so far, Savour 22mm MTL Rta, it wins hands down, in fact so good I have two of them! I find building coils and wicking a real PITA, but much cheaper than commercial coils. I mix my own juice using 75/25 VG/PG premix, with Cherry Blaze flavour only, then that I mix 50/50 with Liqua Traditional tobacco, guess I must just change my PG/VG mix from start.

For extras and emergencies, don't laugh now, Twisp Cue works a treat. I always have one close by with spare pods, it is just so convenient. (But not good enough to replace my Savour. For example I am at an event tomorrow where my regular tank is going to be difficult to take, so I will leave that in the car and take the Cue for the morning, no mess no fuss.

Then the Simple EX Squonk is really good as well. (Have one here but currently filled with Sativa/Indica Hybrid from MedicalMJ (But I have to admit, the oil in there does nothing for me!)

I have a whole stack of BVC coils sitting idle, so about to buy a Nautilus AIO, purely because I have enough coils for more than a year.
Then after reading, I am keen on getting the Smok Nord too now 

Edit, forgot about the Ammit, have one too, brand new but I do not like it. Guess I must rather sell it sometime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CyberJoe (26/1/20)

As mentioned above I was keen on getting the Nord, did that last week of December. 

So now I have gone full circle, started off in 2012 with those ridiculous and leaky pen devices, went to the Nautilus and few others, eventually entered the build space with the Savour, liked that so much I have two off them, then got a bit tired of the build and wicking business, started looking for a decent pod to get back to basics. Started off using Liqua juice, used that for probably 4-5 years, then started mixing my own. 

Did a lot of reading, here, Reddit and all over the place, 3 pods stood out.
Smok Nord, Smok RPM40 and the Caliburn. There were some positives and negatives about them all, and depending on the review each of them a winner. 

I decided on the Nord, went to buy it, shop almost convinced me that the Caliburn and RPM40 is better, but I decided to stick to my own research and bought the Nord. 

I have not touched my other vape in 2 weeks, coil is now on 2 weeks 2 days (but it is time to change), I have gone back to using Liqua juice, now more messy mixing (and screwing it up). I have the 1.4 coils in. 

So far I have found two negatives:
1) Power button is not flush and stands out, you press it by accident all the time.
2) Battery life could be better, but at R500 it is actually worth while just getting a second one!

So if you are looking for a no mess no fuss MTL device, have a good look at the Nord!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (26/1/20)

CyberJoe said:


> As mentioned above I was keen on getting the Nord, did that last week of December.
> 
> So now I have gone full circle, started off in 2012 with those ridiculous and leaky pen devices, went to the Nautilus and few others, eventually entered the build space with the Savour, liked that so much I have two off them, then got a bit tired of the build and wicking business, started looking for a decent pod to get back to basics. Started off using Liqua juice, used that for probably 4-5 years, then started mixing my own.
> 
> ...


Glad it has worked out for you and that is the most important thing for you personally but you can get the exact same vape, with the same Nord coils using the Nord pod with the RPM. The only difference is a much better regulated device and much better battery life when you add to that you also get the RPM pod (i prefer the RPM coils) then for others reading i found the RPM40 much better!


----------



## Adephi (26/1/20)

Timwis said:


> Glad it has worked out for you and that is the most important thing for you personally but you can get the exact same vape, with the same Nord coils using the Nord pod with the RPM. The only difference is a much better regulated device and much better battery life when you add to that you also get the RPM pod (i prefer the RPM coils) then for others reading i found the RPM40 much better!



And if you wait untill next month the RPM80 gets released. With what looks like a better pod and you can use 18650's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/1/20)

Adephi said:


> And if you wait untill next month the RPM80 gets released. With what looks like a better pod and you can use 18650's.


Yeah devices keep rolling out continuously with the pod mods as soon as the RPM80 is released no doubt better devices will be on the Horizon!


----------



## Praggie (26/1/20)

CyberJoe said:


> Power button is not flush and stands out, you press it by accident all the time.


I'm a noob, so excuse me if I don't get this correct. 

I also used the Smok Nord for 5 months. One of the function to render the "on" button inactive was to press it x5. This way you won't have any accidental firing.


----------



## CyberJoe (30/1/20)

Praggie said:


> I'm a noob, so excuse me if I don't get this correct.
> 
> I also used the Smok Nord for 5 months. One of the function to render the "on" button inactive was to press it x5. This way you won't have any accidental firing.



Yeah I know, but it is a pain to do that!


----------



## CyberJoe (30/1/20)

Timwis said:


> Glad it has worked out for you and that is the most important thing for you personally but you can get the exact same vape, with the same Nord coils using the Nord pod with the RPM. The only difference is a much better regulated device and much better battery life when you add to that you also get the RPM pod (i prefer the RPM coils) then for others reading i found the RPM40 much better!



The only reason for not buying the RPM40 is the size of the unit, battery life on the Nord is pretty crappy, but it is so nice and stealthy otherwise, but, I might still get the RPM as well, who knows!


----------



## Grand Guru (30/1/20)

CyberJoe said:


> The only reason for not buying the RPM40 is the size of the unit, battery life on the Nord is pretty crappy, but it is so nice and stealthy otherwise, but, I might still get the RPM as well, who knows!


If you’re opting for a pod mod rather go for the Vinci X. The size difference is not so much but you get the advantages of an external 18650.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (30/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> If you’re opting for a pod mod rather go for the Vinci X. The size difference is not so much but you get the advantages of an external 18650.


I found the RPM40 better than the Vinci so i expect the RPM 80Pro will be better than the Vinci X!


----------



## Grand Guru (30/1/20)

Timwis said:


> I found the RPM40 better than the Vinci so i expect the RPM 80Pro will be better than the Vinci X!


My RPM80 Just landed in the country yesterday via snail mail so I’ll be able to respond on this one soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CyberJoe (2/2/20)

Being able to use a 18650 battery is definitely something to look at, but all depends on availability of coils, I see they only do a 1.2 ceramic, nothing higher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyberJoe (13/5/20)

Guess it is time for an update! 

So it is now 5 months later. During the past 5 months, I have not rolled a coil or wicked anything. 

I did buy a Nord2, and then went and bought a 2nd Nord 2. I did consider the RPM40 or 80, but they are much bulkier and an odd shape being square, the Nord2 is slightly bigger than the Nord1 and still very stealthy. Gone are the days of wearing a belt because I am carrying my vape in my pocket. 

Battery life is about a day, but I am now in a habit of just switching them out leaving one on the charger, so at any given time I have a fully charged spare. 

I found on the Nord1 the one negative is the rubber seal where you will the pod, it is clearly not made to last expect to replace a pod at least once a month. On the Nord2 that is substantially better, my first one broke yesterday after being in use since about Feb so I cannot complain about that. 

Juice, I still found that it likes thinner juice like the Liqua brands, but at the moment since I cannot buy any I am using other brands, not the same though. 

Coils last me at least 2 weeks, closer to 3 weeks. The best coils for me are the 1.4 regular coils, I tried the ceramic, did not enjoy it at all. 

From a costing viewpoint, I think this device delivers. 
About R600 for a Nord2 with a coil. 
Spare coils R60 
Spare pods R60. 

I guess it is costing me R100pm for coils, and probably R20pm for pods, plus obviously juice. If you mix yourself then the total cost will be very low. 

Time to get rid of all the other stuff!

If you are looking for a vape device to replace cigarettes, the Nord2 will work for you. If you are after blowing clouds for whatever reason, then I have no idea if the Nord2 is for you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

